# Hypo coastals.



## TrueBlue (Oct 19, 2015)

Few pics of some of the 2015 hypos.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Oct 19, 2015)

Amazing animals you have there, Rob. Any pics of the adults they are bred from?

Adam


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 19, 2015)

The first couple are of the parents, the rest are a few other animals from this line.


----------



## twistedFrog (Oct 19, 2015)

They are all amazing I think the second pic of the parents is my fave!! uber sexy


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 19, 2015)

You would probably like this one as well then twisted frog.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow, they are very impressive, indeed!

Adam


----------



## arevenant (Oct 20, 2015)

Next season a hypo/caramel is definitely on my list! Just gotta make sure it's not a jag sib. Nothing against them, just rare to find pure hypos these days...


----------



## twistedFrog (Oct 20, 2015)

TrueBlue said:


> You would probably like this one as well then twisted frog.


Yep sure do, but stop showing me more, I need to stop upping my collection ATM funds are a little limited and the other half has issues....lol


----------



## centrallian11 (Oct 20, 2015)

Rob , looking great love the adults . last pic is for me must have one lol


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 20, 2015)

Ssssssexy! Stunning animals, have you tried breeding an albino hypo? 
The orange one (3rd pic on your second post) is a nice colour, maybe a "tangerine hypo" (name ideas)?

Bredli


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 20, 2015)

arevenant, These are 100% pure coastal. I dont keep any jags or any other crosses all my animals are pure line animals in fact 90% of my collection is also locality specific. Im not into jags at all, rubbish snakes imo, same as any cross.

- - - Updated - - -

Bredlifreak, No I have not put an albino over these, the albino carpets available in the hobby are Darwins not coastals, all you would produce is a clutch of mongrel hets and then by breeding the hets together you would just produce more mongrel rubbish lol. There is one pure albino coastal in the country, but its young are not available yet.
They are hypo coastals not tangerine hypos etc, I dont do the silly name thing like a lot of people do these days I just like to call them what they are.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 20, 2015)

They are amazing, TrueBlue. Are they spoken for, or are they for sale?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a few left for sale, not sure if i can say that here.?

Thanks for all the positive comments every one, much appreciated. I am quite proud of these animals.


----------



## turtle (Oct 21, 2015)

Your hypo coastals are incredible Rob.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 21, 2015)

Haha, I love how happy you are to bluntly call it as you see it! Too many people play politics these days!

They're some great looking hypos, you've done some impressive work with them!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks turtle.

Just telling it like it is Sadji. I dont mean any offence at all to any one, each to their own and all that. Its just the way I feel about the animals we keep. Me personally, I have no interest at all in keeping jags or any thing else that has been crossed. To me that almost defeats the purpose and reason for keeping snakes in the first place.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Feb 5, 2016)

3rd generation then and now.


----------



## Wally (Feb 5, 2016)

Crackers both TrueBlue and Serpent_Gazeux.


----------



## Herpo (Feb 6, 2016)

So beautiful! How gradually do they change colour? It's pretty drastic a change.


----------



## mrkos (Feb 6, 2016)

TrueBlue said:


> Thanks turtle.
> 
> Just telling it like it is Sadji. I dont mean any offence at all to any one, each to their own and all that. Its just the way I feel about the animals we keep. Me personally, I have no interest at all in keeping jags or any thing else that has been crossed. To me that almost defeats the purpose and reason for keeping snakes in the first place.


Beautiful hypos. Rob totally agree with the last part of your post unfortunately a lot of people new to herps are more interested in pretty colours than individual species and their relative ecology as you know those gates have been open for quite some time. By the way how is your Cowley line these days their pretty contrasting colours have stood the test of time. Have their moods improved over the years?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 7, 2016)

mrkos, thanks mate appreciate it. The cowleys are just as agro as always, the small coastal jungles seem to be like that. I like a snake with a bit of personality thou lol.

Herpo, over about 12-18 months they change to adult colours. depends on how much you feed them. I prefer to grow my animals slow.

- - - Updated - - -

serpent-gazeux, looking mighty fine indeed.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Feb 7, 2016)

TrueBlue said:


> mrkos, thanks mate appreciate it. The cowleys are just as agro as always, the small coastal jungles seem to be like that. I like a snake with a bit of personality thou lol.
> 
> Herpo, over about 12-18 months they change to adult colours. depends on how much you feed them. I prefer to grow my animals slow.
> 
> ...




You will always be offered a pair from her going foward mate. Your 15 years of hard work has made this luck possible for me.


----------

